# Visa for 5 years



## culchavulcha (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi All, 

Please can someone put me straight on this? 

We'd like to move to Canada (BC, Vancouver pref.). 
We'd like to be there for about 5 years. 
We'd like to work under our own volition (web designer and art teacher) on a freelance basis. 
Soooo.....
What kind of visa do we apply for? perm. or Temp. Resident? Work? Self Employed? 
Do we have to give up any UK citizenship for any of these?
and how easy is it to find schools for kids (she's about 3 now but prob school age if/when arrive in Ca.)

I have been round and round the CIC site and my head is about to explode. It looks like we are 'persona-grata' with our professions and we score about 88 on the points thingy, but does it really take 24 months before we can hit Canadian soil after (expensive) application? Can't we just move and get on with it?

All advice, hints and tips welcome.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

culchavulcha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please can someone put me straight on this?
> 
> ...


You'll need patience and perseverance to do this... many have done it, why wouldn't you?    

Download the forms, fill them out, take photos, sit an English language proficiency exam (most people take IETLS), request your police certificates, prove you're a professional under the skilled worker program occupation list, pay the fees and send your package to your designated CIC office.

Once all is approved the designated office will contact you and you'll need to undergo medical exams. If you have no major health conditions wait until the consulate requests your passports in order to stamp them with the immigrant VISA.

Much good luck!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

culchavulcha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please can someone put me straight on this?
> 
> ...


No, you cannot just move and get on with it. You need some kind of visa.
You do not have to relinquish UK citizenship when moving to Canada.
Neither pf your occupations is on THE LIST, consequently you must have pre-arranged employment or apply under the Entrepreneurial programme. Read the Canadian Immigration website at Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada for all the information you require.
Canada has one of the best education systems in the world. Finding schools for your child will be a cakewalk.


----------



## culchavulcha (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Scharlack and Auldyin - these basics are really good to know and get started with.

Do you think I'd need to take an IELTS test if I'm from the UK and have a certificate in teaching English as a foreign language? We're based in NL at the mo so would be applying via Berlin so the wait time is not so bad but perhaps the assumption is my English is not native. Hmmm... I shall investigate.

So perm. residents as entrepeneur or self-employed seem to be the options. Any knowledge about the pros and cons in your experiences?

All advice welcome as we're at the 'should we, shouldn't we' stage and I'd like to tip the balance with proper, on the ground knowledge. 

Finally (and I know this may be a little hopeful but,...) here in NL there is an incentive tax break for expats to buy property rather than rent. It makes a significant difference on mortgage payments. I don't suppose there is anything similar in Ca?

Merci!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

culchavulcha said:


> Thanks Scharlack and Auldyin - these basics are really good to know and get started with.
> 
> Do you think I'd need to take an IELTS test if I'm from the UK and have a certificate in teaching English as a foreign language? We're based in NL at the mo so would be applying via Berlin so the wait time is not so bad but perhaps the assumption is my English is not native. Hmmm... I shall investigate.
> 
> ...


You will require to take the IELTS test. There are no exceptions, regardless of your occupation/education. On the Entrepreneur/Self-employed programme you will require to have substantial funds at your disposal, I think in the region of $500k.
There are no such tax breaks in Canada. You should be aware that Canada's social welfare programmes are not like those in Europe or the UK. Money here is not handed out at the same level it is there.


----------



## culchavulcha (Aug 11, 2010)

*new thoughts*

OK the latest thoughts are that I study art teaching in BC (as I seem to have to anyway - most schools don't seem to accept foreign teaching certs) and we (me, my fiance and young daughter) come over with a 2 year study visa with the poss. of extending it and working whilst I'm there. 

Does this sounds feasible? Has anyone done anything similar and might have a few tips? Is it true it's often a month or so to organise the student visas? If I look at Jan/Feb applications that doesn't seem to lengthy.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

culchavulcha said:


> OK the latest thoughts are that I study art teaching in BC (as I seem to have to anyway - most schools don't seem to accept foreign teaching certs) and we (me, my fiance and young daughter) come over with a 2 year study visa with the poss. of extending it and working whilst I'm there.
> 
> Does this sounds feasible? Has anyone done anything similar and might have a few tips? Is it true it's often a month or so to organise the student visas? If I look at Jan/Feb applications that doesn't seem to lengthy.
> 
> Thanks


You should read the Canadian Government's website on the Study Visas:-
Studying in Canada


----------

